#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Слово "Маджонг" ("Ма Джонг", "Ма-Джонг" - и т.п.)

## Тера

На русский транскрибруется по-разному, но суть одна: игра такая. 
У меня знакомая едет в Китай, хочу ее попросить, чтобы првезла мне оттуда сию радость ))) Срочно нужно узнать, как название игры пшется ероглифами, потому что знакомая понятия не имеет, как выглядит ма джонг, а придется с продавцами объясняться.
Пожалуйста, если кто-нибудь знает, помогите.
Спасибо!

----------


## Ersh

Тера, извините, а у Вашей знакомой есть доступ в интернет?
http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?text...B%E9&stype=www
http://images.google.com/images?sour...ng&sa=N&tab=wi

----------


## Мошэ

麻将 . (упрощённые иероглифы)

----------


## Igaa

Уважаемый Ерш! А как правильно произносится Ма Джонг! или Ма Дзян!

----------


## Мошэ

Хоть я и не Ersh, отвечу: правильнее, по русской транскрипции, от Палладия Кафарова идущей - мацзян. А маджонг - это с английского взято.

----------


## Ersh

Хотя я и Ersh, но тоже слышал "мацзян" :Smilie:  Но мне кажется есть и какое-то другое название.

----------


## Тера

*Ersh* Спасибо огромное за ссылки, оч. интересно!
Раньше не могла ответить, т.к. время закончилось ))

*Моше* Спасибо! Я скопировала, увеличила и распечатала )))
Именно то, что нужно! ))

----------

